# Automator - Connecter lecteurs réseau



## MacPimp (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne comprends pas tout à Automator, voici ce que j'aimerais faire :
- Connecter différents lecteurs réseaux au démarrage.
(je ne passe pas par les paramètre de profil car il ouvre systématiquement l'ensemble des fenêtres des lecteurs réseaux au démarrage c'est pénible).

Pouvez-vous me dire rapidement la marche à suivre avec Automator svp?

Merci


----------

